# coyote trouble!!!



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have found this location where the rabbit population is booming!! I mean really booming!!! But the coyote population is booming as well, and the yotes are really smart! I cannot get one to come into me at this location. It is driving me crazy!!!!!! :evil: I need some advice from a coyote expert! I have been hard on these yotes for over a year in this location and they seem to win the game every time! Is there any hard core yote hunters on this forum? If so please pm me or simply give me some advice!??

Thanks Bigbuck 81


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Could you send me a PM too. I'd be interested to hear some good info from a pro. That beaver picture is groovy. I hate to set those big conibear traps. Do you have any secrets to make it easier? Do racoons hibernate? Thanks.


----------

